# Those were the days



## rustjunkie (Jul 5, 2013)

Found this picture of a bike I used to have. 
Dayton D34E, orig with orange and black paint, looaaadddeddd. 
Man there was a lot of neat stuff around in the 90s!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2013)

Is that from those "Days of Plenty" you so fondly speak of?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 5, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Is that from those "Days of Plenty" you so fondly speak of?




Ah, yes indeed, the Times of Plenty.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 5, 2013)

*?*

Is that a 35 or 36 dayton? What was it badged? Can we see some other pics?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 5, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> Is that a 35 or 36 dayton? What was it badged? Can we see some other pics?




IIRC it was a pop-top winged D badge.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 5, 2013)

Where's it at now?..


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 5, 2013)

*!*

Wow absolutely gorgeous ! It's like a beautiful woman. If anyone had a lead on this bike or one like it let me know.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 5, 2013)

*Huffman Model 34 - True Streamline DeLuxe -- "Styled For '36"*

This model of Huffman is favored (personally) second in line .. following the October thru December, 1934,  Motorbike having straight seat stays.

LOOK ... back around 1987-'88 a Dayton-area friend .. Gene Woolery (deceased), cleaned out a bunch of bicycle lit and whipped it all on me.
Within that package was a "sales supplement" .. maybe half the size of a sheet of standard typing paper.  This sales supplement was not 
meant to be as formal as a bicycle catalogue.  It was the kind of thing that could be "stuffed" into the Sunday paper.  Maybe this flyer was a 
pale -yellow color with black ink.  It did sport a purple, rubber-stamped image of information indicating the address of a bicycle shop.

The intellectual thrust of this little leaflet was to indicate The Huffman Manuf. Co. was aware of the onset of the streamline era ... and their bi-
cycles were going to reflect that very thing.  Indeed .. the graphics presented two automobiles .. one having that 'squarish' demeanor .. the other 
being noticeably 'streamlined'.  If the reader will refer to the title indicated (above) in this particular commentary .. (and this same info was included
on the leaflet) ..the confusion begins to become crystal-clear.  Add to the information .. the words, "3-M October, 1935" .. printed in very-small text, 
on the leaflet .. and things can get a bit dicey.

In addition .. memory fails me if every bicycle produced as this model was actually a "Deluxe" .. or .. if a fully-equipped version sported a letter "E"
indicating it was equipped.

Most-thoughtful readers ... there is a 'sister' thread to this one on The CABE ... entitled, "1934 or '35 Dayton True Streamline".  The featured ride is 
basically the same as what we are covering here.  CABE Member ... ohdeebee .. introduces a very-nice specimen of his Huffman Model 34-True Stream-
line Deluxe.  The thread is worth the read.

.............  patric cafaro


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 5, 2013)

Here is the other thread:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Dayton-True-Streamline&highlight=1934+dayton

I still have the  bike and can provide more pics or any details if anyone is interested. Although a couple of these have surfaced, I haven't been able to find pics of any others with the painted fenders. Would love to see pics of others like mine.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2013)

I found a very rough example of the painted fender deluxe model a few years ago. It had a Delta horn-lite. The fenders seemed very similar if not the same as Shelby Airflo fenders.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 6, 2013)

*36 Fleetwood Supreme*


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 6, 2013)

WoW! Now that's hot!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 6, 2013)

*C'mon, Now ... Flat Tire .... Give Us The Back Story .....*

PLEEEZE !!? ... Holy Crap, DON ... you are forever pullin' goodies outta your secret stash-o-rama !!!

We wanna hear the backstory ..............  I know I speak for many ............  patric


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 6, 2013)

Patric----Got this one from Catfish, delivered to the recent MLC swap.....only thing I did was add the 2 speed and gave it a light cleaning......couldnt be happier! I was pretty amazed at the condition for a bike this old..........heres a couple more pics


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 6, 2013)

*What a dandy !!!*

GEEZ LOO EEZE ... Your Firestone, (Model 34, True Streamline) could not get any DeLuxer ... DON !!!

CATFISH continues to have a great eye for quality .. and he continues to acquire only the best .. enabling 
fellow collectors to raise the bar for their-own collection.  

YOU DONE GOOD, DON !!!  

THAT Streamline Is Crazy Beautiful !!!                                  

 .....................  patric


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Hoofarted*

How did you put that phrase under your name??
"Saint Lactose The Tolerant "


----------



## OldRider (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful bike! I own a 36 Fleetwood as well, except mine is a standard and not in nearly as nice shape as yours. Very smooth riding bikes.





Flat Tire said:


> Patric----Got this one from Catfish, delivered to the recent MLC swap.....only thing I did was add the 2 speed and gave it a light cleaning......couldnt be happier! I was pretty amazed at the condition for a bike this old..........heres a couple more pics


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 6, 2013)

*For Bicycle Belle ...........*

Made someone an offer they could not refuse.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 6, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> Made someone an offer they could not refuse.



Hmmm.......


----------

